# From Shadow to Substance



## Stephen L Smith (Feb 28, 2018)

[From Sam Renihan]

I am pleased to announce the release of my work on seventeenth-century Particular Baptist covenant theology, _From Shadow to Substance: The Federal Theology of the English Particular Baptists (1642-1704)_. This is a lightly edited version of my Ph.D. dissertation, meaning it includes minor corrections and additions.

_From Shadow to Substance_ approaches Particular Baptist covenant theology chronologically, tracing the origins and development of the Particular Baptists’ covenant theology in dialogue with the Church of England, Presbyterian, and Independent paedobaptists of their day. A chronological approach reveals not only where the Particular Baptists and their paedobaptist counterparts agreed and disagreed, but it also reveals the ways in which later Particular Baptists built on the work of earlier Particular Baptists.
https://pettyfrance.wordpress.com/2018/02/24/from-shadow-to-substance/

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Timotheos (Mar 1, 2018)

I am looking forward to getting this... eventually


----------

